# American Circumcision film wins award!



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Yay. Hope this will change some minds out there!

http://circumcisionmovie.com/2017/11/bestdoc-lsff/


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

I sure hope so!

Do you know what aspects the film portrays? I remember that about 15, or so, years ago there were a bunch of documentaries, short "films' and even radio talk programs that came out on television, and then the whole topic of circumcision and related ones like foreskin restoration seemed to disappear. I have long hoped they would reappear and raise consciousness among the general population.


----------

